# New Audi Accessories: carbon fiber spoiler (mirror caps too?)



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

See the facebook post for alleged part numbers 
https://www.facebook.com/Fourtitude...d=10152217233422531&offset=0&total_comments=6

These may be the same accessories fourtitude reported on months ago:









"Audi Original Zubehor A3 Sedan
The lone A3 sedan in Geneva made for an interesting mix of details. From the outside, the car featured the standard sedan’s fascia adorned with a body kit from Audi Original Zubehor (a.k.a. Audi Accessories). And, while we’ve seen the body kit before, the car also featured as-of-yet unseen details like carbon fiber mirror caps and a carbon fiber rear decklid spoiler."

http://fourtitude.com/features/Even...eva-motor-show-event-report-audi-perspective/


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Orangetree said:


> See the facebook post for alleged part numbers
> https://www.facebook.com/Fourtitude...d=10152217233422531&offset=0&total_comments=6
> 
> These may be the same accessories fourtitude reported on months ago:
> ...



GOT QUOTED $1375 Delivered for the spoiler and $ for the mirror caps from the Audi dealer $977


----------



## HYPED (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm...not sure on the spoiler but I hope they bring out a carbon version of the rear diffuser and matching front splitter soon...


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

That carbon fiber spoiler looks really good! Are there any more pictures of the spoiler or any pictures of the carbon fiber mirror caps? I love that look with the white contrast.


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

where can we order these from.

Do you by chance have the part #?


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the spoiler, not in carbon though. Especially if the only thing carbon on the car is the spoiler. 

I'd prefer one I could colormatch....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's just nasty, and not the "good" nasty. It's like a flat-brimmed hat for your trunk. :laugh:

Without the built-in contour of the trunk lid, I think it would probably look okay.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Gotta agree. Have never liked the carbon fiber look. Price is way crazy too. All I want is color matched mirror caps.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

That body kit looks like a glued on afterthought... reminds me of the Votex kit once offered on the B6 A4. Spoiler needs to blend in more to the body lines to work better (aesthetically). :thumbdown:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Xanlith said:


> Gotta agree. Have never liked the carbon fiber look. Price is way crazy too. All I want is color matched mirror caps.


Yeah, the silver caps are my main disappointment with the S3, looks-wise.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The only A3/S3 spoiler modification I liked has been that Clubsport concept. 

I like how it rises up and alerts any drivers behind you. 












The whole car has a very futuristic feel to it. A future that's not intent on only showing new cool features available to sport only vehicles but the regular vehicles also.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> The only A3/S3 spoiler modification I liked has been that Clubsport concept.
> 
> I like how it rises up and alerts any drivers behind you.
> 
> ...


I cant imagine that spoiler would ever pass muster in the US and if it did I wouldn't have it in a car I drive. It completely blocks your rear view mirror which I use quite a bit under heavy braking to see if I need to give a little extra room to a trailing car by sliding forward a bit or get out of the way entirely because they aren't going to be able to brake in time.


----------

